# Where were your bikes made?



## mickle (21 Sep 2012)

It dawned on me recently that my bike's countries of origin are many and varied.

Where were yours made?

Edit: Owners of French bikes need not participate.

Or Irish.


----------



## HovR (21 Sep 2012)

My Dawes was made in the UK.

No option for France? My Peugeot feels left out.


----------



## 4F (21 Sep 2012)

Agreed poll is ****  Where is the French option, another Peugeot owner here


----------



## Herr-B (21 Sep 2012)

The bike (Ribble aluminium frame) was put together in the UK, I doubt many, if any, parts used are made here though.


----------



## Hilldodger (21 Sep 2012)

Nottingham, Derby, Leicester, Coventry, Birmingham and two from St Ettiene in that France. I could give you full address if you like


----------



## 4F (21 Sep 2012)

Hilldodger said:


> Nottingham, Derby, Leicester, Coventry, Birmingham and two from St Ettiene in that France. I could give you full address if you like


 
You can't do France Hilldodger


----------



## Hilldodger (21 Sep 2012)

4F said:


> You can't do France Hilldodger


 
Maybe there should also be a In My Shed option for some of this parish.


----------



## tyred (21 Sep 2012)

So I'm the only one so far with a German made bike (I've actually two but one is in bits at the moment)

I also own two French made bikes and two Irish made bikes but I can't vote for them


----------



## guitarpete247 (21 Sep 2012)

Worksop and Warwick but with Japanese components. Although, Worksop, road bike has a Brookes saddle.


----------



## simon.r (21 Sep 2012)

Frame - Taiwan
Bits - Japan / Taiwan / China / UK? Who knows!
Assembled - In my garage


----------



## ufkacbln (21 Sep 2012)

4F said:


> Agreed poll is ****  Where is the French option, another Peugeot owner here


 

Considering that last week we were invading the French Embassy and assinating the Ambassodor over the Kate Middleton pictures, leaving the French out of this poll seems eminently reasonable form of protest!


----------



## mickle (21 Sep 2012)

Yeah, what Cunobelin said.


----------



## tyred (21 Sep 2012)

mickle said:


> Edit: Owners of French bikes need not participate.
> 
> Or Irish.


 
So owners of superior quality cycles are being excluded.


----------



## tadpole (21 Sep 2012)

Kitchen table and hall, no idea where the parts came from, England most likely


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (21 Sep 2012)

A British made Raleigh here. The frame and the assembly of the bike anyhow - it originally came with Dutch wheel rims, an Italian saddle, a Taiwanese luggage rack and much of the rest was from wherever Shimano made their stuff in 1997.

My knockabout bike sneakily says "Hawk Cycles, England" on the head tube badge giving the impression it's British made, but since I bought it boxed and did the final assembly myself I know that it was actually made in Thailand.

I nearly forgot my folder (Neobike) which also has nothing on the frame to say where it was made, but since the company offices are in Taiwan it probably comes from there.


----------



## MontyVeda (21 Sep 2012)

Orange P7, 95ish... which makes it Halifax, Yorkshire, or so I've been informed. Groupset, Shimano... is that in Croydon?


----------



## Graham1426 (21 Sep 2012)

Germany= Cube


----------



## Cress1968 (21 Sep 2012)

Graham1426 said:


> Germany= Cube


Ditto


----------



## ziggys101 (21 Sep 2012)

Germany - Canyon


----------



## TVC (21 Sep 2012)

Orbea - In the Basque Country, don't even try to suggest to them that they are Spanish.

Ribble - Lancashie

SE - Long Beach California (though most likely subbed to China)


----------



## Pennine-Paul (21 Sep 2012)

MKM-----Harrogate (It's 40 years old next year )
Wish I was


----------



## marafi (21 Sep 2012)

How about i don't know. Well i think three of them UK.


----------



## Matthames (21 Sep 2012)

My current bike was made in the US by Marin. Although I do plan to buy one that is made in the UK after Christmas.


----------



## oldroadman (21 Sep 2012)

If you ride carbon, and it's not madly expensive, then Taiwan is the origin of most frames at least. Simply painted in the brand colours of the "maker" when they unpack the container.


----------



## black'n'yellow (21 Sep 2012)

oldroadman said:


> If you ride carbon, and it's not madly expensive, then Taiwan is the origin of most frames at least. Simply painted in the brand colours of the "maker" when they unpack the container.


 
Incidentally, the same goes for most commercial, volume-produced, steel, aluminium and titanium bikes as well. Taiwan, China or Malaysia...


----------



## PpPete (21 Sep 2012)

Ti Frame (Audax bike) - China for the frame + homebuilt wheels on Italian rims / British Hubs / Swiss spokes. Drive train is Italian.
Dawes Tourer - UK for the frame (it's an old 'un) + homebuilt wheels on French rims / Japanese Hubs / Belgian spokes. Drive train is Japanese design, but mostly made in Malaysia, and with Italian shifters.
Fixed wheel - Carlton Pro-Am, UK for the frame and a rag bag of parts left over from all my other projects.

Saddles on all of the above are BRITISH. I have a proper British arse which is unsuited to those lightweight Italian plastic confections that are all the rage these days...


----------



## stewie griffin (21 Sep 2012)

I wonder how many have got the country of manufacture correct? By that I mean where the frame is made not where the name comes from!
Marin used to be USA, is it not Taiwan for frames now? How long is it since a Dawes frame was "made in Britain"? And I suspect many more, it's not something manufacturers want to shout about.


----------



## srw (21 Sep 2012)

Asssuming Santana made their own frames 10 years ago, the US, Britain, China and Taiwan. Plus German hubs, British wheels, Dutch build, and American couplings.


----------



## ACS (21 Sep 2012)

531c road frame - UK
Ti frame from Spa - China
Tricross frame - best guess would be Taiwan


----------



## Stonepark (21 Sep 2012)

Cube for me


----------



## mangaman (21 Sep 2012)

UK with pride 

http://www.orangebikes.co.uk/

although it has Shimano components


----------



## sonmk (21 Sep 2012)

America - Trek 6 series RST Madone team ed road bike

UK - Raleigh M Trax - even comes with build cerificate and photo of bike builder!

Probably China - Halfords Apollo road bike


----------



## MacB (21 Sep 2012)

Jeez, all over the place, I have 2 frames from Russia and 1 from the UK and 1 from the USA. Others in the garage are probably Taiwan/China, depends where Surly sources its frames from. As for components again all over, fair bit of hope so should be UK, some USA stuff, a lot of Shimano, a fair bit of German and if Mavic rims are French then a fair bit of France....n oidea on things like spokes and spoke nipples.


----------



## Eribiste (21 Sep 2012)

All the way from Stratford on Avon for mine. The Sturmey Archer 5 speed hub is probably from Taiwan though, as it works.


----------



## Deleted member 20519 (22 Sep 2012)

'Designed and Engineered in France' - no idea where it was made though.


----------



## Trail Child (22 Sep 2012)

My Opus is made two hours away in Montreal, Quebec but some of the components are made in Asia. My future road bike is down to two choices, so I'll add that when I finally made a choice.


----------



## Muttley (22 Sep 2012)

I've got a Felt which I think is American but I doubt they made it!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (22 Sep 2012)

How's this working? Planet X, Genesis and Charge are UK firms but the frames are mostly Taiwan I guess but my 70s Wilson is a UK made bike, they made the frame and I put the bits on and as far as I can remember it was in the shed which was in this country last time I looked. All the bits are from foreign climes though - is Campag still made in Italy?


----------



## raindog (22 Sep 2012)

threebikesmcginty said:


> ..... is Campag still made in Italy?


Yes. And hand finished by dusky eyed maidens from Vicenza.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (22 Sep 2012)

raindog said:


> Yes. And hand finished by dusky eyed maidens from Vicenza.



Drool...


----------



## byegad (22 Sep 2012)

I ticked 5 boxes and really needed a couple more countries to tick, and that was for one bike. These days so many components are made in obscure countries, from a cycling point of view I doubt even 7 ticks would cover all of one bike.


----------



## Drago (22 Sep 2012)

Taiwan I think for my 2 Giants, my Alpinestars is one of the rarer Yankee built ones, Lord knows where my Pinnacle comes from, England for the Elswick Hopper, I think USA for the DiamondBack Ascent although I've never checked, and the magical land of rand McNally for the Carrera.


----------



## guinevere (22 Sep 2012)

Mines a BeOne from holland


----------



## youngoldbloke (22 Sep 2012)

_Made_ or _assembled_? My Ribbles are (part) assembled in Preston, components are from all over - frames - far east? Campag - Italy, Shimano - far east, saddle - Taiwan?, tyres - Germany. Mavic wheels - far east? Pedals/cleats - Look - France? Doubt whether any part of them is actually _made_ in the UK. - and then there is the Peugeot - Reynolds tubing - UK?


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (22 Sep 2012)

'The Felt' has 'Made In Taiwan' written on the front, 'The Pug' is of course, French (Peugeot), 'The Tank' was probably made in Nottingham (Raleigh), and 'Squeaky Bike', the BSO is most likely of far eastern origin, but I don't know where.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (22 Sep 2012)

I might be receiving some old British beauties soon, but I'm saying nothing for now.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (22 Sep 2012)

User13710 said:


> Celia Johnson and Vera Lynn? Lucky boy.



Only if someone has put them on Ebay!


----------



## oldfatfool (22 Sep 2012)

The tourer is from GB (Ridgeback) the Turbo bike Taiwan (Giant) and when it arrives the roadie will be German (Rose)


----------



## TVC (23 Sep 2012)

User13710 said:


> Apparently so. Another Spanish Basque Orbea here.


 
FTFY


----------



## StuAff (23 Sep 2012)

This is a complicated issue- components on pretty much every bike will have multiple manufacturers from various countries, for a start. As far as I'm concerned, it's where the frame was made that's the key issue (or not- in a sense, who cares as long as it was made well?) Some previous posters seem to have confused final painting/finishing/assembly with actual manufacture- a confusion that's unsurprising since many manufacturers claim to manufacture in their home country when the frames are actually from far eastern suppliers, and some (eg Colnago and Trek) make the high-end stuff in their homelands and other bikes abroad.
For the record...
Viner: Italian. Made in Pistoia, Tuscany, from carbon tubing supplied by Dedacciai (Milan), though the carbon will be far eastern just like everyone else's. 
Trek: US. Mine was made before they moved the bulk of production abroad.
Condor: Italian, made by Dedacciai.
Dahon: Taiwan.


----------



## gaz (23 Sep 2012)

Germany and UK.


----------



## Accy cyclist (23 Sep 2012)

Accrington!http://www.henrygregsoncycles.co.uk/


----------



## HLaB (23 Sep 2012)

I'd guess my bikes would be made in Taiwan or China. The Kinesis says British designed so it almost certain and the Viking SS will probably be the same.


----------



## HovR (23 Sep 2012)

stewie griffin said:


> I wonder how many have got the country of manufacture correct? How long is it since a Dawes frame was "made in Britain"? And I suspect many more, it's not something manufacturers want to shout about.



I was also surprised with the number of votes for the UK with the majority of modern bikes being produced in the east.

Although I'm sure my Dawes was manufactured in England, as it was produced in '77 - thirteen years before production was outsourced to a far eastern factory. (And a year or two before the company was bought from the Dawes family).


----------



## StuAff (23 Sep 2012)

There are (AFAIK) only three even-vaguely-volume bike manufacturers in the UK- Brompton, Pashley & Moulton (and Pashley makes the Moulton TSRs to boot- 'proper' Moultons are still from the Bradford on Avon shed production line). On the recumbent side we have ICE and (in a state of flux) the Windcheetah- original manufacturer is no more, but plans are afoot to restart production. Apart from that, it's bespoke/custom stuff from frame builders like Mercian.


----------



## hoopdriver (23 Sep 2012)

I have three bikes. Two of them, a Thorn eXp and a bespoke Enigma tourer were made here in England. The third, a Pegoretti, was made in Italy.


----------



## stewie griffin (23 Sep 2012)

HovR said:


> I was also surprised with the number of votes for the UK with the majority of modern bikes being produced in the east.
> Although I'm sure my Dawes was manufactured in England, as it was produced in '77


 
I think you can confidently say your Dawes frame was made in the UK, I ordered a single lugged frame from Dawes in about 1990 that was definitely hand made in the UK, but I don't know how much longer they continued, maybe someone more knowledgeable could tell us?

I think where a bike was "made" is where the frame was made as it's the heart of a bike, show someone a frame & they will tell you it's a bicycle, show someone a pile of components & most won't know what it is! (apart from wheels)

I suspect the Taiwan bar should be longer & some of the others shorter, especially the UK, USA & maybe Germany?


----------



## mickle (24 Sep 2012)

The question presumes that most bikes - even those owned by enthusiasts such as us - were sold complete rather than assembled from a pile of individually selected components. Its the country of origin as printed on the shipping container it arrived at the bike shop in. 

Orbea - Probably Taiwanese. Marin - definitely Taiwanese (with the exception of the Doug Bradbury/Manitou full boinger of the early nineties.


----------



## youngoldbloke (24 Sep 2012)

OK - then my Ribbles are British.


----------



## srw (24 Sep 2012)

HovR said:


> I was also surprised with the number of votes for the UK with the majority of modern bikes being produced in the east.





StuAff said:


> There are (AFAIK) only three even-vaguely-volume bike manufacturers in the UK- Brompton, Pashley & Moulton


 Brompton will account for a very substantial number of the British votes - they're probably the largest single manufacturer on the commuting streets of London. There will also be quite a lot of "classic" (or simply old) steel-framed bikes in the total.


----------



## 4F (24 Sep 2012)

As you are still not adding France I am going to say UK


----------



## youngoldbloke (24 Sep 2012)

What is the point of this survey? Most bikes - frames and components, are manufactured abroad, mostly in the Far East. So the vast majority of bikes sold in the UK (exceptions mentioned above) are not 'made' here - shouldn't it be titled 'Where were your bikes _assembled_?" If the parts are sourced seperately and assembled here does that make them UK made? (as in the case of Ribble). What about the bike that arrives essentially un-assembled in the box? How much assembly makes the bike Taiwanese, Italian - or British?


----------



## youngoldbloke (24 Sep 2012)

User13710 said:


> My Orbea arrived at the bike shop from Spain and says 'Made in Spain' on it, so where does Taiwan come in?


I understand that Orbea frames are manufactured in China - in an Orbea owned facility, and the bikes are assembled ('made') in Spain. 'Making' appears to describe the assembling of components - one of which is the frame - therefore 'made in Spain'.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (24 Sep 2012)

I would not consider a bike manufactured in China and shipped to Spain for assembly to have been made in Spain.

Personally I've always understood that under UK rules, for a product to have the label "Made in England" it has to have a minimum content that is _manufactured_ in England, while a product that is assembled from parts made elsewhere is only permitted to be labelled "Built in Britain" at best.


----------



## youngoldbloke (24 Sep 2012)

Interesting related articles here Who Made your Bike? 
and Who Makes What?


----------



## Cubist (24 Sep 2012)

Surely it's as much about conception as birth?

The Cube was made in Taiwan, but designed and thrown together by Germans.
Cubester's Ragley was, i hope, hewn by dwarves in Calderdale, and it said Yorkshire on the box, but i suspect Brant got it from Taiwan. I was responsible for its transformation into something rideable in my computer room.

The Canyon frame on my susser was designed in Switzerland but again built from bits in my garage. The frame must be Taiwanese.

The Cotic was born from legend in the Peak District, moulded from metals more precious than mithril , thin walled alloys of great wonder and beauty, but it said Taiwan on the box.


----------



## mickle (24 Sep 2012)

User13710 said:


> Those links seem to be saying that almost all frames are made in Asia these days, so what's the point of the question? Anyway, I still love my Orbea and approve of the company being a workers' cooperative.


What's the point of the question? To give us a broad idea of where our bikes come from. I thought it might be interesting - particularly to people who thought their bike was made somewhere it wasn't. Like you. 

Being made in Taiwan isn't anything to be ashamed of. They make some of the best bikes in the world.


----------



## Fab Foodie (24 Sep 2012)

London, London, Wales, Taiwan.


----------



## Rickshaw Phil (24 Sep 2012)

mickle said:


> Being made in Taiwan isn't anything to be ashamed of. They make some of the best bikes in the world.


I'd agree with that.

It's about honesty; if a bike has a sticker on it saying made in Britain or France or Germany, etc I'd like to be assured that *is* where it was actually made. If it was designed in Britain but made in Taiwan then that is okay but I want the label to be honest about it.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (24 Sep 2012)

De Rosa and Colnago's top models are crafted in Italy. Both have lower budget models that are almost certainly made in Asia and sent to Italy for a lick of paint and QC. I have De Rosa Idol (Italy) and Cannondale (Taiwan). 

The below link shows the Idol (and others) being made. Looks a bit old school. lol. 
http://www.pezcyclingnews.com/?pg=fullstory&id=5277


----------



## stewie griffin (24 Sep 2012)

mickle said:


> What's the point of the question? To give us a broad idea of where our bikes come from. I thought it might be interesting - particularly to people who thought their bike was made somewhere it wasn't. Like you.
> 
> Being made in Taiwan isn't anything to be ashamed of. They make some of the best bikes in the world.


So what is your call for the Orbea then? Are you agreeing it's made in Taiwan?
Post 61 you said "Its the country of origin as printed on the shipping container it arrived at the bike shop in." That would be Spain. Again, I think it has to be where the frame is made.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Sep 2012)

My Hewitt's steel was made in the UK - or at least that's where I think Reynolds steel is manufactured - shipped out for frame assembly to Taiwan, shipped back to the UK for spraying and sticking on the moving bits like wheels and cranks and stuff. So a new tourer that's already been halfway round the world and back! I'm not sure it came from any one place; let's call it *born in motion*.


----------



## mickle (24 Sep 2012)

Most Reynolds tubing is now made in Taiwan.


----------



## mickle (24 Sep 2012)

I was starting to think that i should have asked 'where was your frame made?' but actually this is more interesting.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Sep 2012)

mickle said:


> Most Reynolds tubing is now made in Taiwan.


Ah, I ride corrected!


----------



## Cubist (25 Sep 2012)

mickle said:


> I was starting to think that i should have asked 'where was your frame made?' but actually this is more interesting.


I'm not sure the answers would have been all that varied. 

All this reminds me of one of my favourite ever eavesdropped snippets. 
Customer "What's the frame made of?"
Halfords Salesperson "Aluminium alloy."
Customer "Where's it made?" 
Halfords Salesperson "I think it may be Tunisian."
Customer "That's reassuring, better than that Taiwanese rubbish."


----------



## youngoldbloke (25 Sep 2012)

Pedrosanchezo said:


> De Rosa and Colnago's top models are crafted in Italy. Both have lower budget models that are almost certainly made in Asia and sent to Italy for a lick of paint and QC. I have De Rosa Idol (Italy) and Cannondale (Taiwan).
> 
> The below link shows the Idol (and others) being made. Looks a bit old school. lol.
> http://www.pezcyclingnews.com/?pg=fullstory&id=5277


Colnago - tube on tube frames Italy, one piece carbon, Taiwan


----------



## MacB (25 Sep 2012)

mickle said:


> I was starting to think that i should have asked 'where was your frame made?' but actually this is more interesting.


 
it's interesting in the sense of a cycling boom and that prices, at least mid level and above, must now be conducive to UK manufacturing.....but I'd guess that the tooling up and cost of breaking into a market would still be prohibitive.

I know where most of my stuff comes from but wouldn't have a scooby on the raw materials, of my 4 frames 2 were welded in Russia, one in the UK and one in the US. Powdercoating is two in UK and 1 in US and 1 no paint...but where is the powdercoat itself manufactured and where did the tubing for the frames come from? Looking at my components then it's pretty multicultural but again I don't know sources for raw materials or where all manufacturing of bits takes place, my rough list is:-

Germany - Rohloff, SON, Supernova, Ortlieb, Schwalbe
France - Mavic
Russia - Burls frame building
UK - Brooks, Hope, Wheelcraft, TaylormadeBikes, Burls Design, Aurora Powdercoatings
US - Thomson, Bike Friday
Asia - Shimano, Topeak, On-One, Surly, Superstar, Avid, Rockshox, Salsa, Goodridge

That pretty much covers what I'm aware of but I certainly don't know the full supply chain


----------



## youngoldbloke (25 Sep 2012)

MacB said:


> ...... Looking at my components then it's pretty multicultural but again I don't know sources for raw materials or where all manufacturing of bits takes place, my rough list is:-
> 
> Germany - Rohloff, SON, Supernova, Ortlieb, Schwalbe
> France - Mavic
> ...


 
My Mavic Aksiums are stickered 'Made in Romania', and I read that Mavic is Norwegian owned ....... and isn't Brooks owned by Selle Italia? We are opening a can of worms.


----------



## Pedrosanchezo (25 Sep 2012)

youngoldbloke said:


> Colnago - tube on tube frames Italy, one piece carbon, Taiwan


 I suspect the same for De Rosa. Tube on tube-in house. One piece-Taiwan. Is it not the R838 that's essentially the Ribble stealh? There is lots of debate on it but it appears to be one and the same. Maybe different grade of carbon but the price difference for brand name is ludicrous.


----------



## mickle (25 Sep 2012)

youngoldbloke said:


> My Mavic Aksiums are stickered 'Made in Romania', and I read that Mavic is Norwegian owned ....... and isn't Brooks owned by Selle Italia? We are opening a can of worms.


The can was made in Algeria, then shipped to Madagascar where the worms were installed.


----------



## VamP (25 Sep 2012)

mickle said:


> The can was made in Algeria, then shipped to Madagascar where the worms were installed.


 
Yeah, but they were painted in Lichtenstein, which under EU value add rules, actually makes the worms Lichtensteinian. But not the can...


----------



## VamP (25 Sep 2012)

Bianchi - says made in Italy, though I suspect that means painted in Italy. But with Campag, so kinda Italian.
Kinesis - designed in UK, made in Taiwan, painted in Taiwan, assembled in my bedroom.
Pace - designed (and I believe) made in Yorkshire, by the same dwarves that made Cubists Soul, but on a Friday afternoon.
Spesh - 1994 cromo so made in the good ol' US.
Cube - fark knows.


----------



## laurence (25 Sep 2012)

hmmmm... let's see.
The Oranges - assembled in the UK, frames sourced from Taiwan and finished here. Some of their frames are now made in the UK.
The Pinarello (still in bits) - old enough to have been made in Italy
the Fuquay - made in the UK, i believe, but by an american
Pegoretti - Italy, definite.


----------



## subaqua (26 Sep 2012)

Portugal


----------



## fossyant (26 Sep 2012)

Ribble 653 - Lancashire somewhere - sports Terry Dolans initials

Herety - Frame built at 190 Higher Hillgate, Stockport. Painted in Liverpool by C&G Finishes (274B Smithdown Road - well thats where they are now). Tubes of the finest Columbus SLX from Itally  *How's that for accurate !*

Diamond Back MTB - Tange Cromo - probably Taiwan

Fixed - Aluminium prob Taiwan, painted where ever my LBS gets them done !


----------



## Rob3rt (26 Sep 2012)

2 sport stickers stating Made in China (1 is carbon, the other is a Columbus Airplane alu tubeset)
1 sports print stating Handmade in USA (aluminium frame)


----------



## dan_bo (26 Sep 2012)

Viking Track- Wolverhampton '63
Orbit Crosser- Sheffield (or was it leeds?) '85
Ridgeback thingy/On-one thingy-Taiwan.
Soon-to -be Neil Orell- 44 Owler Lane, Chadderton. In full SLX.


----------



## dan_bo (26 Sep 2012)

VamP said:


> Bianchi - says made in Italy, though I suspect that means painted in Italy. But with Campag, so kinda Italian.
> Kinesis - designed in UK, made in Taiwan, painted in Taiwan, assembled in my bedroom.
> Pace - designed (and I believe) made in Yorkshire, by the same dwarves that made Cubists Soul, but on a Friday afternoon.
> *Spesh - 1994 cromo so made in the good ol' US.*
> Cube - f*** knows.


Taiwan bud. is it the Olive one? if so one of the best bikes ever.


----------



## VamP (26 Sep 2012)

dan_bo said:


> Taiwan bud. is it the Olive one? if so one of the best bikes ever.


 

It's a maroon (kinda) Rockhopper. I doubt it's the best bike ever, as I have four others that are all better . Says made in USA on the frame - I have obviously fallen for the painting thing again 

Pics of your Viking anywhere? And the Orbit for that matter?


----------



## dan_bo (26 Sep 2012)

VamP said:


> It's a maroon (kinda) Rockhopper. I doubt it's the best bike ever, as I have four others that are all better . Says made in USA on the frame - I have obviously fallen for the painting thing again
> 
> Pics of your Viking anywhere? And the Orbit for that matter?


 
I'll get 'em.


----------



## dan_bo (26 Sep 2012)

There's the Orbit last christmas- had about 4 resprays since I picked it up. It's a 653 Orbit used (apparently) by Tim Goulds' brother in the GB squad BITD. Bloody quick.

Bit of a triggers' broom these days though- had new chainstays (wasn't built for 35mm nobbers-wore through) and had a fork built by Neil Orell(the original one was really REALLY light.


----------



## dan_bo (26 Sep 2012)

And there it is after the Stadt Moers last year. Just to prove it gets used properly......


----------



## HovR (26 Sep 2012)

dan_bo said:


> View attachment 13075
> 
> 
> And there it is after the Stadt Moers last year. Just to prove it gets used properly......


 
Nice bike - Is this designated as a cross bike, or is it a steel road bike you've converted?


----------



## dan_bo (26 Sep 2012)

HovR said:


> Nice bike - Is this designated as a cross bike, or is it a steel road bike you've converted?


See previous post


----------



## Trail Child (26 Sep 2012)

Trail Child said:


> My Opus is made two hours away in Montreal, Quebec but some of the components are made in Asia. My future road bike is down to two choices, so I'll add that when I finally made a choice.


My new road bike (yay!) is a 2013 Pinarello FP Quattro (preorder) and the frame is made in Asia, but assembled in Italy.


----------



## VamP (27 Sep 2012)

dan_bo said:


> See previous post


 
I'm liking that Orbit... A LOT! Lovely bike. Really lovely.


----------



## dan_bo (27 Sep 2012)

VamP said:


> I'm liking that Orbit... A LOT! Lovely bike. Really lovely.


 

It may be for sale (frame) in the near future- as soon as Mr. Orrell pulls his blinkin' finger out....


----------

